#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  ISM Dhanbad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*
ISM Dhanbad Year of Establishment:* 1926.

*ISM Dhanbad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*ISM Dhanbad Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Dhanbad Airport [NOT FUNCTIONAL AT PRESENT]*Next Nearest Airport :* Birsa Munda Airport, Ranchi*Nearest Railway Station :* Dhanbad (Junction) Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 3km


*ISM Dhanbad Branches In Engineering:*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringMineral EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMining Machinery EngineeringMining EngineeringPetroleum Engineering


*ISM Dhanbad: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:*


*Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Chemical Engineering

4991

5474

2048

2155

1119

1214

553

576


Civil Engineering

3995

5280

1544

2030

779

1028

335

369


Computer Science and Engineering

2732

4031

817

1479

610

934

303

486


Electrical Engineering

3526

5030

1412

1943

931

1059

407

505


Electronics and Communication Engineering

4051

5065

1489

1984

672

1096

391

525


Engineering Physics

5089

5649

2075

2393

1247

1292

597

614


Environmental Engineering

5376

6116

2069

2513

1353

1477

690

723


Mechanical Engineering

3154

5006

1087

1869

451

1002

340

443


Mineral Engineering

5539

6163

2175

2500

1368

1469

602

671


Mining Engineering

3280

5693

1327

2262

1047

1329

278

546


Mining Machinery Engineering

5546

6055

2164

2368

1332

1417

653

681


Petroleum Engineering

3988

5209

1213

2161

686

1257

341

583


Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering

5080

5237

1647

2076

1149

1194

541

566


*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*


Computer Science and Engineering

2972

4320

1549

1608

558

897

342

342


Mineral Engineering with M.Tech in Mineral Engineering

4907

6191

2268

2543

1304

1476

712

712





**For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below


*ISM Dhanbad: Fee Structure 2014:
*
**For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets
*
Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission: Rs. 67,700 (Rs. 27,700)

*ISM Dhanbad: Fee Structure 2015:* To be updated Soon


*ISM Dhanbad Placement Statistics 2015: (source ISM Dhanbad)

*


*ISM Dhanbad Campus & Intra Facilities:*

Situated in the heart of the countrys prime coking coal belt, 260 km from Kolkata with a campus spread over 88 hectares (220 acres) the fully residential ISM has all the facilities of a world class academic institute. ISM is located at Dhanbad, on the Howrah-New Delhi Grand Chord Railway route. The serene campus comprises academic buildings, student hostels and 100% residential facilities for faculty and staff apart from other infrastructure facilities for a cosmopolitan community. ISM is expanding and is in the process of acquiring new land near the present campus, which will nearly double its area. The campus is currently home to more than 4000 people: students, faculty, and non academic staff.

Indian National Emblem on the administrative building of ISM Dhanbad. The Main Building, also popularly known as the Heritage Building houses the departments of Mining Engineering, Applied Geology, Applied Geophysics and Electrical Engineering. In addition it also contains the Geological Museum. The Penman Auditorium near the main building is used for official functions and events while the Golden Jubilee Lecture Theater is used for workshops, presentations and seminars. Some unique features at the ISM are the Geological Museum, the Seismic Observatory, a Data Processing Laboratory, the Long Wall Mine gallery and the Remote Sensing Laboratory. 

The lawn in front of the ISM Main Building, besides being exquisitely designed, has several unique features. It has two distinct areas where the grass and the bushes are cut into the shape of the Old Logo & the Crest of ISM. It has the original cannon used to defend this institute from the advancing Japanese troops during World War 2. It also has two rock samples of the oldest known rock formation on the Indian Subcontinent. The lawn is used to hoist the flag during the Independence & the Republic Day of India. It is also used to host the annual flower show at ISM.

*ISM Dhanbad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

Being a fully residential campus, ISM has 10 hostels - six for boys and four for girls. The hostels at the Indian School of Mines are named after famous gemstones. The hostels are as follows:

Research Scholar Hostels (1 and 2)Diamond HostelOpal HostelEmerald HostelTopaz HostelSapphire HostelJasper HostelAmber Hostel (A,B and C)Ruby Hostel (girls hostel)Shantibhavan Hostel (girls hostel)

The ISM accommodates guests of the School at the Senior Academic Hostel. The Executive Development Center (EDC), under the charge of the training and placement cell at ISM, has the facilities to conduct Pre Placement Talks, Group Discussions, Personal Interviews and has well furnished air conditioned rooms to accommodate executives from the industry.

*ISM Dhanbad Address:*

Indian School of Mines (ISM), Dhanbad - 826004, Jharkhand, India.





  Similar Threads: COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

